# Bee Keeping Forklifts



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

When dealing with the Forklift companies like Hummerbee and Swinger is it like buying a car/truck where you can negotiate or is it the price is the price.? It is kind of a naive question but, my day job 40-50 points is not uncommon so wondering if there is any points you can get shaved off. When you buy a car or truck you can shave the price a bit also. Just wondering. I really don't want to insult them.


----------



## Stevebeeman (May 22, 2011)

Good question.

Maybe we can get several orders together and get a quantity discount?? Anyone interested??


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

From what I understand its take it or leave it .


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I bought my Kubota 0% interest, My tundra 0% interest. Seems it has a Kubota engine in it would be nice if Kubota would finance it. I guess not. 

I know they say don't go into hock getting into beekeeping. But, the Darn Hummerbee is pretty expensive. Car gets paid off this month so that money will go toward the Hummerbee. I need something by spring the pallets of hives need to be moved by forklift. So trying to figure out how to do this.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Bought my Bobcat w/ financing by Ingersoll-Rand. If buying from a Dealership one should always try for discounts or rebates. I guess. But, I don't know how similar their set up is to an Auto dealership.

How often do you need one?
What does it cost to own one opposed to renting one?
Can you use it for other things?
Can you "justify" the expense?

Don't go into debt getting into bees? How else are you going to get up to numbers quickly enuf to really be in business?


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

Buy used.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

mythomane said:


> Buy used.


We have a winner!
The only way I could possible justify a new loader is if I had 1000 hives and it was what i was doing full time. I would go with a used bob. Which I probably will do.
mike


----------



## Johnny (Sep 7, 2007)

I think a forklift is a must when it comes to moving the bees. Makes life so much easier. But I wouldnt go into debt. I was able to buy a used bobcat with a very nice mast from a beekeeper. I paid 1200.00 it needed some work but I was able to fix for about 150.00. I understand I prob got lucky with this deal but be patient and a deal will come up. 

John


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Johnny said:


> I understand I prob got lucky with this deal John


Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

All things come to those who wait. and wait. And wait. And wait.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Johnny said:


> I understand I prob got lucky with this deal but be patient and a deal will come up. John


YES you did get lucky. A working Bobcat for 1200 bucks that was lottery lucky. You might even have taken advantage of the poor smuck. 

Looking at a Swinger 1k as my Target lift. Seems to be the best. Most power and durability. Heck it even has a front end loader attachment.


----------



## LT (Aug 17, 2006)

Anyone ever run across a walk behind motorized forklift? Looking for one. Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

I was very fortunate to find a John Deere 4410 tractor with a Deere 430 front end loader, mid mounted mower, and some other impliments that was a return in leu of repo with about 9 hours on it. I later found a set of John Deere 42 inch forks for that fit the 430 loader for $600. The forks have proven to be one of the most used attachments. It has proven especially useful in picking up and moving pallets of mason jars and sugar barrels to be place inside the entrance of my storage and work shops.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Live Oak said:


> I was very fortunate to find a John Deere 4410 tractor with a Deere 430 front end loader


I use my Kubota now and it works but, it takes 2 of us to do due to the bucket being in the way and I cant see the forks easily. Would take 5-7 grand to take the bucket off and add some forks directly to the front end loader no bucket. Adding quick connects and side shift drive up the price. Side shift is pretty important for loading a truck.

http://www.edwards-equip.com/Content/Forklifts.aspx


----------

